# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  جريمة الزنا – أثر التنازل عن الشكوى على المسئولية  التأديبية

## لارين

جريمة الزنا – أثر التنازل عن الشكوى على المسئولية  التأديبية

طعن رقم 619  لسنة 39    ق.ع - جلسة    19-2 -1994



الموضوع :     عاملون مدنيون بالدولة

العنوان الفرعي :     تأديب – جريمة الزنا – أثر التنازل عن الشكوى على المسئولية  التأديبية

المبدأ : 

-       المواد 3 ، 10 ، 274 ، 277 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

-   أعطى المشرع الزوج أو الزوجة حق التنازل عن شكواه في جريمة الزنا في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى قبل صدور حكم نهائي فيها ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض

-   علة ذلك : أن جريمة الزنا من طبيعة خاصة تقتضي المحافظة علي العائلة والتستر علي الأعراض بقدر الإمكان- منح المشرع هذا الحق للأولاد بعد وفاة الزوج الشاكي- ربط المشرع بين مصير الشريك ومصير الزوج أو الزوجة بحيث لا يجوز إقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبل الشريك أو الشريكة وحدهما- أساس ذلك : أن جريمة الزنا لا تتجزأ والفضيحة لا تتجزأ- إذا آثر الزوج المجني عليه السكوت سترا للفضيحة ورعاية لمصلحة العائلة استفاد الشريك تبعا للزوجة- إذا تنازل الزوج عن شكواه تعين الحكم بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية- هذه الحكمة تقتضي كذلك منع إثارة هذه الجريمة في المجال التأديبي- يجب القضاء في هذه الحالة بانقضاء الدعوى التأديبية المقامة عن تلك الجريمة حفاظا علي العائلة وسترا للأعراض- أساس ذلك : أن التعرض لهذه الجريمة تأديبياً من شأنه نشر الفضيحة مما يخل بالهدف الذي توخاه المشرع من حق الشكوى والتستر علي العرض والحفاظ علي العائلة- مؤدى ذلك : عدم جواز محاكمة الزوجة أو شريكها تأديبياً إذا كانا من الموظفين العموميين متى كان الزوج قد تنازل عن شكواه في جريمة الزنا وانقضت الدعوى الجنائية عن تلك الجريمة- تطبيق



 <سنة المكتب الفنى      "  39    "  ص -  905    -       القاعدة رقم -  (  88      ) -  >

----------

